# Reptile Shops Around Nottingham



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

This weekend we're thinking about visiting New World Exotics, L 'N' D Exotics, Nottingham Reptile Centre and Wharf. Apart from Wharf (which I am very familiar with) has anyone visited the others recently and what are they like?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

New World exotics is by far the best reptile shop I've ever been in, the staff are amazing and the live stock is so healthy. Nottingham reptile centre is fab too - those are the only ones I've been in.


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Moonleh said:


> New World exotics is by far the best reptile shop I've ever been in, the staff are amazing and the live stock is so healthy. Nottingham reptile centre is fab too - those are the only ones I've been in.


Thanks. I guess a visit is definately in order then. :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

nwe is fab :2thumb:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> nwe is fab :2thumb:


Thank you. I'm all excited now. :blush:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Medusa Exotics is worth a look. Small but nice shop.

L n D has an amazing mammal section.

New World Exotics is probably my favourite in Notts, well worth the trip.


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Fangio said:


> Medusa Exotics is worth a look. Small but nice shop.
> 
> L n D has an amazing mammal section.
> 
> New World Exotics is probably my favourite in Notts, well worth the trip.


Thanks. Why do I get the feeling that I will want to buy something. :lol2:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Went to New World Exotics, L 'N' D and Nottingham Reptiles today. 

NWE was awesome, the staff were amazing and so was their shop. The mammals were incredible and I wanted them all. :flrt: L 'N' D had a lot of unusual mammals in. Nottingham Reptiles I will never ever visit again as I was totally offended by manner of the woman in there. I was shocked!

I will definately be going to NWE again and highly recommend it. :notworthy:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

We arent far from nottingham, we are based in Dinnington - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

CPT BJ said:


> We arent far from nottingham, we are based in Dinnington - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


Ooh, didn't realise that. :2thumb: That might warrant another trip out. How far are you from Lincoln? Think I met you briefly at the Doncaster Reptile Show didn't I?


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

CPT BJ said:


> We arent far from nottingham, we are based in Dinnington - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


OMG! Do you get pygmy chams in? :flrt:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Iwantone said:


> OMG! Do you get pygmy chams in? :flrt:


 We have had both Kenyans & Bearded's in, we recently had some CB Beardeds but they have gone now.


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

CPT BJ said:


> We have had both Kenyans & Bearded's in, we recently had some CB Beardeds but they have gone now.


When will you be getting more in so I can have a look? It was a toss up between me getting a Panther and Pygmies so I got the Panther but one day when I move my Cresties into larger vivs I may have a spare Exo Terra. :whistling2:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Iwantone said:


> When will you be getting more in so I can have a look? It was a toss up between me getting a Panther and Pygmies so I got the Panther but one day when I move my Cresties into larger vivs I may have a spare Exo Terra. :whistling2:


 It depends when they become available, they seem to be very seasonal, we only got some beardeds in a couple of weeks back, so hopefully we will have more soon!


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

CPT BJ said:


> It depends when they become available, they seem to be very seasonal, we only got some beardeds in a couple of weeks back, so hopefully we will have more soon!


I'll be coming to see you at some point hopefully soon. :2thumb:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Iwantone said:


> I'll be coming to see you at some point hopefully soon. :2thumb:


 Good stuff, i'm Bruce, it will be nice to meet you .


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

CPT BJ said:


> Good stuff, i'm Bruce, it will be nice to meet you .


Great, I'm Joanna and will introduce myself when I visit. :2thumb:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Iwantone said:


> Great, I'm Joanna and will introduce myself when I visit. :2thumb:


 Good stuff!! .


----------

